# soft de connexion PPOE pour 9 ?



## roro (28 Novembre 2001)

abonné depuis un an à wanadoo adsl en pptp, j'ai été obligé de basculer en ppoe pour cause de déménagement. Sous X, c'est génial, y a rien à faire ! Par contre, sous 9, je n'ai aucun soft... j'ai juste LTBuilder, mais c'est pour le PPTP. Et le technicien qui est venu m'installer ma nouvelle ligne n'avait qu'un CD Win    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Comme la gestion du ppoe sous X est excellente, ça m'incite à démarrer sous X ! par contre, je ne peux plus me connecter sous 9 et j'aimerai bien.
Qqu'un peut il m'envoyer le soft de connexion ppoe pour Mac OS 9 ? ou m'indiquer où en trouver un ?

merci d'avance à tous ceux qui pourront m'aider  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[27 novembre 2001 : message édité par roro]


----------



## archeos (28 Novembre 2001)

Il me semble que la boite qui éditait TunnelBuilder est la même qui édite Enternet, donc il doit y avoir une maj sur leur site, macadsl en parlait il y a quelques semaines
sinon je peux te copier le cd, envoyer juste les extensions ne marche pas, il y a des bibliothèques cachées un peu partout


----------



## JediMac (28 Novembre 2001)

Si tu as une agence FT près de chez toi, tu peux aller réclamer le CD avec ce soft.
C'est ce que j'ai fais pour Enternet que j'avais paumé et en insistant, FT m'a refilé de CD netissimo v2.2.
Je pense donc que ça doit être pareil pour les autres clients de connexions.
Sinon, il est peut être téléchargeable sur le site wanadoo ?


----------



## roro (28 Novembre 2001)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>Posté à l'origine par JediMac:
*Si tu as une agence FT près de chez toi, tu peux aller réclamer le CD avec ce soft.*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

j'y ai pensé mais les seuls moments où je peux y aller, c'est le samedi. Et à chaque fois que je me rends à l'agence FT la plus proche de chez moi, y a une plombe d'attente   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* <BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Geneva">quote:</font><HR>
Sinon, il est peut être téléchargeable sur le site wanadoo ?*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

je ne l'ai pas trouvé.
Pour l'instant je démarre sous X, donc ça ne me dérange pas trop. Par contre, un de ces jours, j'irai faire la queue dans une agence FT pour espérer avoir un cd...


----------

